

Show HN: Improve focus and sleep with mixable soundscapes for your Mac, and iPhone - lukeHeuer

I began learning Swift by building something I wanted, a soundscape mixer that stayed out of the way on OS X and iOS. A few weeks ago I saw others were wanting the same thing based off the feedback in the Noisli thread, so now that the base features are done I wanted to share it. I&#x27;d love any feedback, and I hope it&#x27;s useful to someone else:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lukeheuer&#x2F;soundescape-osx
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lukeheuer&#x2F;soundescape-ios
======
lukeHeuer
Clickable links: [https://github.com/lukeheuer/soundescape-
osx](https://github.com/lukeheuer/soundescape-osx)
[https://github.com/lukeheuer/soundescape-
ios](https://github.com/lukeheuer/soundescape-ios)

